# DBP 900 mit vertikaler GPU



## Teddybaer123 (14. Februar 2019)

Hallo Leute!

Ich wundere mich ein bisschen, dass die ganzen kleineren Gehäuse Modelle von bequiet einen vertikalen GPU Einbau bieten, während dieser beim großen DBP 900 fehlt. 
Weiß jemand warum das so ist? Oder gibt es vielleicht schon ein paar Infos, ob es demnächst vielleicht sogar eine Revision 3 vom legendären DBP 900 geben soll?

Kleine Randfrage: Sind USB Typ C Frontbuchsen in Planung? Weiß da jemand was?

Ich brauche demnächst entweder ein neues privates Gehäuse oder ein Gehäuse für einen kleinen unRAID Server.

EDIT: Habe gerade gesehen, dass das Rev 2 doch schon einen Typ C Anschluss hat. ^^ Top!


----------



## be quiet! Support (20. Februar 2019)

Hallo Teddybear, 

aktuell ist kein Rev. 3 geplant. 
Die zweite Revision sollte etwas die Features vom Dark Base 700 nachrüsten (Type C und LED Sync).

VG

Marco


----------



## DeineLtan (10. Mai 2019)

Ganz ehrlich, da haben die von der Entwicklungsabteilung bei be quiet schlichtweg gepennt.
Als Flaggschiff, das in Sachen Innovation und Möglichkeiten die Marke repräsentiert, ist das wirklich schwach.
Vor allem, weil ein paar Monate später alle kleineren Modelle die vertikalen GPU Slots anbieten.

Als Dark Base Pro 900 rev.2 Eigentümer fühlst du dich da schon leicht verarscht


----------

